# power lifter not!!



## ken Sass (Jan 13, 2014)

had a cat scan friday on my guts to make sure everything was ok. well long story short they are gonna have to take another piece of intestine  out. so sometime this week, it all starts over, another 5 days in the hosp. 2 months out of the gym, talked to the powerlifting org. they are gonna send me my card. i don't know what else to say, kinda in shock, thought i was done with this, wish me luck


----------



## Seeker (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn bro, I'm so freakin sorry for everything you're going through.  I do wish you all the best!  Please check in as often as you can.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 13, 2014)

You don't need intestines! Now you can super deep squat


----------



## Joliver (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Ken.  Every PLer I know is constantly fighting through some injury.  It is a journey man.  You compete against yourself.  

I always find myself injured a couple of months out.  I up my intensity and focus...break the cardinal rule of not changing a successful plan by tossing in more volume or some other illogical alteration, and boom...tweak or sprain something...

You'll be back.  No worries.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 13, 2014)

Man that sucks dude. I wish u a fast and healthy recovery and try to stay positive ken.


----------



## DF (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn Kenny! Sorry to hear you have to go through this again.  Stay strong brother!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 13, 2014)

Ken, ohh man sorry about this latest set back.  Stay strong in your mind, don't let yourself be defeated.  Recuperate and get back at it again.  Its just a timing thing and after you heal you get yourself ready again.


----------



## Azog (Jan 13, 2014)

Can't catch a break, can you Ken?! You'll be back in the game after this and kick ass in meets! Good luck and heal up fast.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 13, 2014)

Keep your head up Ken. You beat it once you can do it again.


----------



## conan (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn bro that sucks!  Keep your head up and stay strong.  You'll get through this stumbling block in no time!


----------



## amore169 (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought you were done with these Ken, good luck man.


----------



## Jada (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn papa ken get well brother


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2014)

You signed and sent in the form and payment kenny. That's more than most do. There will be plenty of time to do it again.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 14, 2014)

That sucks brother, good luck!!!!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey man i know how your feelin I've been struggling with chrons the past year and its been constantly knocking me out of the gym and into the hospital. It's really hard to keep going but at the end of the day this is what we love, and you just have to use it as motivation, let it piss you off instead of get you down so you just keep coming back stronger. Focus on the things you can do outside of the weight room like diet or take time to make sure your body is nice and flexible. Anyways good luck bro


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 14, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> Hey man i know how your feelin I've been struggling with chrons the past year and its been constantly knocking me out of the gym and into the hospital. It's really hard to keep going but at the end of the day this is what we love, and you just have to use it as motivation, let it piss you off instead of get you down so you just keep coming back stronger. Focus on the things you can do outside of the weight room like diet or take time to make sure your body is nice and flexible. Anyways good luck bro


got to have that damn catheter and ng tube again, ugh no water for 5 days tongue like shoe leather


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 14, 2014)

That's rough man, whenever I find myself down or in the hospital i think of big Louie losing to Arnold 
"In 2 years they'll never seen anything like you, your day will come you just gotta keep coming back stronger" 
Louie says just gives me the motivation to train harder.....


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 14, 2014)

You been here before Ken. Stay strong, we are all behind you.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2014)

Hold your head up bro!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah buddy get better and get back into it.  Pl will be there when you heal.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 15, 2014)

july 12 birminhan al. that's the new goal. surgery is 6th feb


----------

